# Best 3G plans?



## Chetan1991 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey everyone.
Can someone post a link about some site where one can find all 3G plans offered by major operators all over India?

I'm from Shimla and the 1GB for Rs 250 charged here by Idea is exorbitant. BSNL has just launched 1GB for Rs. 125 plan but their speed might not be great. So I'm looking for more alternatives.


----------



## dummydave (Aug 25, 2013)

bro afaik these the nly 3g rates in india..

Idea airtel vodfone ..~250

all 3g users give good speed ...no need to worry

Reliance gvs for 125 sumthin
Bsnl for 139


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Docomo for me.

For Rs. 250, you get 1 GB 3g data ( post 3g, unlimited 2g data ) & you also get talktime of Rs. 225 ( approx )


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 25, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Docomo for me.
> 
> For Rs. 250, you get 1 GB 3g data ( post 3g, unlimited 2g data ) & you also get talktime of Rs. 225 ( approx )



Docomo offers 1gb 3g in 96 rs only. But no unlimited 2g(Doesn't matter because it sucks) and talktime.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 27, 2013)

docomo sucks too much here in mumbai...
daily activates few crap stupid offers and services and always &%&#&
So one day on road while walking i jist broke that sh!t sim card and threw it


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 27, 2013)

^ had the same experience with airtel.. 
but i agree,Docomo sucks when it comes to network coverage. 



> Docomo offers 1gb 3g in 96 rs only. But no unlimited 2g(Doesn't matter because it sucks) and talktime.


^are you sure about this plan ? i went to the nearby docomo store to get this plan & they were unable to do it as it wasn't in their database.
Even the tata docomo site doesn't list this plan under their list of 3g packs.  ( 3G in India | 3G Data Card | 3G Mobile Phones in India | 3G Services - Tata DOCOMO )


----------



## Dpak1992 (Aug 28, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> Hey everyone.
> Can someone post a link about some site where one can find all 3G plans offered by major operators all over India?
> 
> I'm from Shimla and the 1GB for Rs 250 charged here by Idea is exorbitant. BSNL has just launched 1GB for Rs. 125 plan but their speed might not be great. So I'm looking for more alternatives.



There are two better options which may be used
1. Relience 3G (Rs. 123 for 1 GB)
2. Bsnl 3G (Rs. 125 for 1 GB)


----------



## RON28 (Aug 29, 2013)

Recharged today BSNL with 149Rs for 1 GB ( here its costly -PUNE) but getting 6Mbps download speed and Docomo 3G is good too. I get 40 ping while playing online as tower is near by my house.


----------

